

Ask HN: Would you be interested in a FPV drone/quadcopter racing event? - kylered

Hey folks - curious if there is any interest in a friendly competitive drone racing event. Imagine showing up and racing either a stock FPV quadcopter setup or an entirely custom one against a group of like minded racers?<p>As an event host, we&#x27;d provide feeds to racers vehicles, prizes, course design and setup, logistics and all the other things necessary for a smooth running event. Of course we&#x27;d provide alcohol and awards like &quot;Best Crash&quot;
One of the challenges is that the cost of the quadcopter&#x2F;drone might be prohibitive for casually interested people, but open to ideas. Maybe we could organize a group buy and save some money for participants.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=NsxyV-kgfio 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=H19z1X3V4UQ
======
sebg
Quick tip, directed at you, past me, future me, and all others reading this.

Don't ask for permission. Say you are doing something and then get to it.

So ... my suggestion would be to change the title / post from what it is to
the following:

"Tell HN: Let's do an FPV dron/quadcopter racing event"

I'm looking for some help getting it together (sponsors/workers). Here's my
email, let's make this dream a reality!

~~~
sebg
Useful links:

[http://mashable.com/2015/02/12/drone-
racing/](http://mashable.com/2015/02/12/drone-racing/)

[http://www.techtimes.com/articles/32546/20150212/first-
perso...](http://www.techtimes.com/articles/32546/20150212/first-person-drone-
racing-is-the-sport-of-the-future.htm)

~~~
herbig
I'm almost certain the OP has Googled drone racing and viewed the top two
links as well.

------
kylered
Thanks for the information!

I've started a successful event series in the fitness space, so I know a
little about event promotion and operations. I was more interested in the
communities that would like to get involved in this.

Our current event company runs events in 30 major markets in the US, so it can
be based anywhere. I'd probably do the first one in the mid-Atlantic, but
would quickly organize a others in the Bay Area/Austin/Charlotte markets if
things went well.

So, first event, in DC/Richmond area?

If you want to get involved, email me. It's kyle.redinger@gmail.com.

I think the meetups and small events are great, but they are really geared
towards people who are super enthusiasts, not those people who want a more
casual, approachable racing event. Just some thoughts.

Thanks for all the great feedback! Keep it coming!

What are current drone racing events missing?

~~~
samteeeee
[http://www.godronex.com/](http://www.godronex.com/)

------
nickpinkston
There's also the demo-derby version:

[http://www.meetup.com/GameOfDrones/](http://www.meetup.com/GameOfDrones/)

"We believe in trial by fire, there is no faster way to develop state of the
art drone technology than our method of aerial combat sports."

------
2bluesc
In the Bay Area this already happens weekly. I've checked it out a few times
and each time manage to drag along a new friend to Berkley/Oakland area.

[http://www.meetup.com/FPVexplorers/](http://www.meetup.com/FPVexplorers/)

------
currentedit
Here's how a few guys are doing it in the Bronx.

"Drone Racing, 'Star Wars'-Style, in the Snowy Bronx"
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/drone-racing-star-wars-
styl...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/drone-racing-star-wars-style-in-the-
snowy-bronx)

Looks pretty awesome.

------
Urgo
I think this is a great idea! Watching the first video linked I'm reminded of
star wars pod racing. I dunno I'm qualified to race (just have a phantom 2,
and very little fpv experience) but I'd sure love to watch 'the pros' at work
here!

------
Red_Tarsius
That's a great idea, I would like to see some kind of drone racing. On a side
note, what about quadcopters fighting inside an arena, like the _Robot Wars_
tv series? you could make a youtube channel or send a concept pilot to tv
studios.

------
ebbflowgo
For sure. If you host it, let me know, I'll help promote it on
www.droneocular.com Drop me a line and we can talk about it some more
droneocular@gmail.com

Cheers

------
simonvc
There's a meetup tonight at London Hackspace and the organizers of
FPVLeague.co.uk are going to be there.. Free to come along.

------
mrfusion
Where do you get/make a FPV drone? I didn't realize they existed!

------
Jolijn
It would be very helpful if you could narrow it down geographically a bit.

------
Avalaxy
Sounds good, but I seriously doubt you're going to come over to my place here
in the Netherlands.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
well, they can fly and they are controlled remotely...

------
samteeeee
Where?

